# Οι κ.κ.



## Alexandra (Feb 26, 2009)

Ας το πούμε άλλη μια φορά, γιατί δεν παύουμε να το ακούμε συνέχεια γύρω μας, και ακούγεται πάντα γελοίο:

Το *"Οι κ.κ."* διαβάζεται "*Οι κύριοι*", όχι οι "κύριοι-κύριοι". Δεν λέμε "οι κύριοι-κύριοι τραπεζίτες", όπως άκουσα για νιοστή φορά στην τηλεόραση, από τον εκπρόσωπο των εμπόρων αυτή τη φορά, το σωστό είναι "οι κύριοι τραπεζίτες".

Δεν λέω ότι οι συνάδελφοι μεταφραστές κάνουν τέτοια λάθη, απλώς ελπίζω να το διαβάσει και κανένας περαστικός που δεν το ξέρει.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 26, 2009)

Κι εμένα εκνευρίζει αφόρητα αυτό, όπως και όταν βλέπω το κ. γραμμένο με κεφαλαίο, λες και είναι αρχικό ονόματος.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 26, 2009)

Mόνο ο Κύριος Χρήστος Σαρτζετάκης δικαιούται να είναι με κεφαλαίο, όπως βλέπουμε και στην ιστοσελίδα του.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 26, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, μπορεί να σημαίνει και "κυρίες" (άρα μήπως και "κύριοι και κυρίες" όταν δεν είναι όλοι του ίδιου φύλου;) και "η χρήση κ.κ. για πληθυντικό είναι ξενισμός (γαλλ. ΜΜ=κύριοι) και πρέπει να αποφεύγεται".


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2009)

Καλά βρε παιδιά, σας ενοχλεί το "οι κ.κ.";! Εδώ υπάρχει "_ο_ κ.κ."! και όχι ένας, αλλά ων ουκ έστιν αριθμός...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά όλα τα ευρήματα αφορούν "Σεβασμιότατο".

Δεν μας ενοχλεί το "κ.κ.", μας ενοχλεί που το διαβάζουν "κύριοι-κύριοι".


----------



## kabuki (Feb 27, 2009)

Ε βέβαια! Γιατί αυτός είναι ο κύριος του Κυρίου!


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2009)

Μια σκέψη, χωρίς ψάξιμο:
αν έπρεπε να διαβάζεται "οι κύριοι" σκέτο, δε θα 'πρεπε να γράφεται "οι κκ."; Από τη στιγμή που γράφεται κ.κ., δε σε πάει να το πεις δύο φορές; Άρα, μήπως θα 'πρεπε να γίνει προσπάθεια να εγκαταλειφθεί η γραφή κ.κ. υπέρ τής "κκ.", τουλάχιστον απ' όσους ενοχλούνται από την ανάγνωση "κύριοι κύριοι";


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2009)

Μήπως δεν χρειάζεται να το ψειρίζουμε τόσο πολύ; Αυτά τα πράγματα είναι καθιερωμένα και στάνταρ εδώ και δεκαετίες. Και ο μόνος λόγος που γίνονται αυτά τα χαζά, πλην εκνευριστικά λάθη, είναι επειδή ο κόσμος που τα χρησιμοποιεί, δεν τα ξέρει. Δεν τα έχει μάθει. Και πολλοί μάλιστα έχουν και άποψη, αν πας να τους διορθώσεις, μπορεί να την ακούσεις κιόλας.


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ας το ψειρίσω παρ' όλα αυτά λίγο ακόμα. Μήπως το "οι κύριοι κύριοι" έχει ή μπορεί ή θα μπορούσε να έχει μια ειρωνική χροιά, που το "οι κύριοι" σκέτο δεν έχει;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2009)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που σχολίασα με το ποστ μου δεν ήταν καθόλου ειρωνική. Ήταν ο εκπρόσωπος των εμπόρων και καμία ειρωνική χροιά δεν είχε η φωνή του. Μπορεί και να διάβαζε από κείμενο τη δήλωσή του, δεν θυμάμαι πια.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2009)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό. Εγώ μιλάω για σωστή χρήση. Μόνο. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι πάρα πολύς κόσμος σε εταιρείες σήμερα, σε θέσεις γραφείου κλπ, δεν ξέρει να το γράψει. Αυτό και πολλά άλλα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που σχολίασα με το ποστ μου δεν ήταν καθόλου ειρωνική. Ήταν ο εκπρόσωπος των εμπόρων και καμία ειρωνική χροιά δεν είχε η φωνή του. Μπορεί και να διάβαζε από κείμενο τη δήλωσή του, δεν θυμάμαι πια.


Σαφέστατα. Γι' αυτό κι εγώ έγραψα: 'το "οι κύριοι κύριοι" έχει _ή μπορεί ή θα μπορούσε να έχει_ μια ειρωνική χροιά, που το "οι κύριοι" σκέτο δεν έχει;' Με λίγα λόγια, κάνω μια γενικότερη συζήτηση (έστω και με τον εαυτό μου) πάνω στο "κ.κ.".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> κάνω μια γενικότερη συζήτηση (έστω και με τον εαυτό μου) πάνω στο "κ.κ.".


Εδώ σού πάει το "κ.κ. Costas" :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2009)

[μητρο]πολίτης Γυψελίου και πάσης Τουρκοβουνίας κ.κ. Κωνσταντίνος... :)


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2010)

Βλ. επίσης: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Πρόεδρε-ή-κύριε-Πρόεδρε.6148/#post-67140.


----------

